# Bug Shirts



## pedxing (Apr 7, 2003)

Does anyone use a bug shirt?  I've been looking at the shirts made by the original bug shirt company (53 dollars) and wondering how comfortable they are and how well they protect from the biting critters we face around here.  Are there similar products elsewhere that people like?


----------



## steiny (Apr 7, 2003)

Been using a "bug baffler" I got from a company in VT many years ago. May or may not be the Original Bug Shirt Company. Cost me about $45 way back. Has plenty of room, unzips under the chin. You can drink through the mesh, and in really buggy situations, I've pulled my pan and arms totally inside the shirt and eaten "under net". Even though they are mesh, you'll be a bit warmer in one than without it - the price one pays for not being eaten alive, I guess. You'll still have to DEET your wrists and hands, as the black flies and no-see-ums will congregate there, or you can go whole hog and buy the bug gloves and pants (which I've never used). Have spent many days on the LT and AT in early Spring with other hikers eyeing my bug shirt with envy. I

 I have a hole drilled onto the top of my hiking stick where I place stick incense when the bugs are really bad while hiking. I also ring the front of my tent with it in the evening and find the smoke really helps keep the bugs at bay.


----------



## pedxing (Apr 8, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Interesting ideas there Steiny.  I used google to locate http://www.bugbaffler.com/.  I'll have to give the incense a shot some time.


----------

